# PCOS, infertility and Folic Acid



## RachiePachie

Hi everyone.

I just wanted to share my revelation with PCOS sufferers. 

I too have PCOS and have been trying to get pregnant for 4 years. My sister told me of her friend who too had problems and said that she was told to take folic acid and she fell pregnant. 

I thought why not give it a try. I had been on Clomid since March 2007 and my hormone levels were practically non-existent. On September 20th I began taking Folic Acid and low and behold I found out I was pregnant 30 November. I have had a few problems but hopefully they won't be serious. 

I just wanted to share this just in case it actually helped some of you!


----------



## loopylew

What were your symptoms of PCOS?
Not sure if i have it, my Mum had it and i'm worried i have


----------



## RachiePachie

My symptoms were:

Weight Gain
Infertility
Hair Growth (in places women don't have hair growth)
Irregular periods

They were the main ones although I have others too. I also have gestational diabetes which I take Metformin for.


----------



## loopylew

Hopefully i'm just panicing myself but ill go to drs and get it checked out if period doesn't arrive in next week as my cycle will be over 40 days by then


----------



## RachiePachie

Sometimes it's best to nudge your doctor. I had to tell mine I had it before he sent me to see my specialist.


----------



## loopylew

thanks i will do, saw a male dr when i went a couple of weeks ago with pains in my tummy, not come on since and realised when i read a PCOS website that my Mum had that when she ttc me and had to have male hormone injections as she kept losing other pregnancies. Gonna see a female gp next time and go over all my info, say about Mum etc if i don't come on and keep getting bfn's


----------



## Helen_26

RachiePachie said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just wanted to share my revelation with PCOS sufferers.
> 
> I too have PCOS and have been trying to get pregnant for 4 years. My sister told me of her friend who too had problems and said that she was told to take folic acid and she fell pregnant.
> 
> I thought why not give it a try. I had been on Clomid since March 2007 and my hormone levels were practically non-existent. On September 20th I began taking Folic Acid and low and behold I found out I was pregnant 30 November. I have had a few problems but hopefully they won't be serious.
> 
> I just wanted to share this just in case it actually helped some of you!



Thanks for that. I too have pcos and had been taking folic acid, but not regularly and not for a couple of months now.. I'm definately going to give it try.


----------



## Jojo

Thanks for this info! I'm currently thought to have PCOS, just waiting for an appointment with the GYN. We want to start TTC in the new year. Shall ensure I am taking folic acid every day!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thanks for the info Rachie :D
Girls remember you should be taking your folic acid everyday to reduce defects like spina bifida


----------



## Linzi

Hi

Ill pass that on to my OHs sister. She was diagnosed about 6 months ago. She's not trying for a baby yet as she's only 20, but I know when the time comes it'll probably be a struggle for her, so anything to make it easier is a bonus!

Im trying to research the condition a little so if she gets upset I can support her, and maybe help a little.

Thanks for the tip :)

xxx


----------



## RachiePachie

Linzi said:


> Hi
> 
> Ill pass that on to my OHs sister. She was diagnosed about 6 months ago. She's not trying for a baby yet as she's only 20, but I know when the time comes it'll probably be a struggle for her, so anything to make it easier is a bonus!
> 
> Im trying to research the condition a little so if she gets upset I can support her, and maybe help a little.
> 
> Thanks for the tip :)
> 
> xxx

What do you want to know about it - feel free to PM me - no point asking doctors as they just really haven't a clue!


----------



## Linzi

Thanks hun, Ill drop you a PM later if you dont mind :)

xxx


----------



## RachiePachie

Not at all - ask as many questions as you want.


----------

